
Catching a Real Ball in Virtual Reality - prawn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxu_y8ABajQ&app=desktop
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13917155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13917155)

The original site has the full set of materials, including original videos.

